# Classic Tracks - Creedence Clearwater Revival - The Singles Collection (1968 - 1971)



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

View attachment 107399


"Classic Tracks" represent the highest charted singles for the artist in question for the time period selected.

All chart positions are taken from the "Billboard Hot 100".

There is *No Limit for the number of selections* allowed for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

*Creedence Clearwater Revival*

Creedence Clearwater Revival (often referred to as Creedence or CCR) was an American rock band active in the late 1960s and early 1970s which consisted of lead vocalist, lead guitarist, and primary songwriter John Fogerty, his brother rhythm guitarist Tom Fogerty, bassist Stu Cook, and drummer Doug Clifford.

These members had played together since 1959, first as The Blue Velvets, then as The Golliwogs. Their musical style encompassed roots rock, swamp rock, and blues rock.

They played in a Southern rock style, despite their San Francisco Bay Area origin, with lyrics about bayous, catfish, the Mississippi River, and other popular elements of Southern United States iconography, as well as political and socially conscious lyrics about topics including the Vietnam War.

The band performed at the 1969 Woodstock Festival in Upstate New York.

The group disbanded acrimoniously in late 1972 after four years of chart-topping success. Tom Fogerty had officially left the previous year, and John was at odds with the remaining members over matters of business and artistic control, all of which resulted in subsequent lawsuits among the former bandmates.

Fogerty's ongoing disagreements with Fantasy Records owner Saul Zaentz created further protracted court battles, and John Fogerty refused to perform with the two other surviving members at CCR's *1993* induction into the *Rock and Roll Hall of Fame*.

Creedence Clearwater Revival's music is still a staple of US radio airplay; the band has sold 26 million albums in the United States alone.

Rolling Stone ranked them *82nd* on its "*Rolling Stone's 100 Greatest Artists of All Time*" list.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creedence_Clearwater_Revival

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself on Post # 3 as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I selected all of the above. I don't think I've heard a Creedence song I didn't like. There was something about their style which was consistently interesting. Wasn't that genre called Swamp Rock?

Of course, I never could figure out what John Fogerty was actually saying. Back in the days before Internet lyrics, we just had to guess. I used to wonder in _Bad Moon Rising_ why he was saying, "Don't go out tonight . . . There's a bathroom on the right," like maybe it had to do with outhouses versus indoor plumbing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

"*Susie Q*" - 1968 - (# 11) -






"*Proud Mary*" - 1969 - (# 2) -






"*Bad Moon Rising*" - 1969 - (# 2) -






"*Green River*" - 1969 - (# 2) -






"*Down On The Corner*" - 1969 - (# 3) -






"*Fortunate Son*" - 1969 - (# 3) -






"*Travelin' Band*" - 1970 - (# 2) -






"*Who'll Stop The Rain?*" - 1970 - (# 2) -






"*Up Around The Bend*" - 1970 - (# 4) -






"*Run Through The Jungle*" - 1970 - (# 4) -






"*Lookin' Out My Back Door*" - 1970 - (# 2) -






"*Long As I Can See The Light*" - 1970 - (# 2) -






"*Have You Ever Seen The Rain?*" - 1971 - (# 8) -






"*Hey Tonight*" = 1971 - (# 8) -






"*Sweet Hitch-Hiker*" - 1971 - (# 8) -


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of those bands where if I assembled a 'Best Of' there would be less left out than included. Great singles group, of course, but I also thought they were brilliant when they stretched out on the longer tracks - _Keep on Chooglin'_, _Ramble Tamble_, _Graveyard Train_, _Effigy_...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Note to any who choose to take this poll - I'm not entirely certain if the poll software is actually working as neither of the two who've responded have had their votes tallied above.

If you've voted and your username and choices selected don't appear above please respond to this post and I'll forward the issue to Tech Support.

Thanks - :tiphat:

- Syd

Update - Looks as if all as well as ever faithful friend Art Rock's votes have been tallied - at least most of them have been tallied... He couldn't possibly have left off "Fortunate Son" on purpose...


----------

